# Donate to help Jasha. He's one of our own.



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been mulling over what to do here and came up with a very nice solution. The AS community loves to support their own, and Jasha certainly qualifies. There are currently no prizes, but I suppose that could chain. So, for now, I would just like to provide a way for this community of supporters a means of helping a brother out.

GoFundMe is an organization designed specifically for this purpose. You do not need an account. All you have to do is go to this link and click on Donate.

Please help an injured logger support his family by - GoFundMe









We're getting some VERY nice equipment donations here. We're going to end up with some raffled off items,and some auction items. We have a very desirable donation in the works that will be auctioned, details to come as early as this evening. These saws I plan to handle just like we have in the past. Your name will go in the hat once for each $10 that is donated. The first winner gets first pick and so on down the list.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Oct 12, 2012)

Brad,
If you want some prizes for this I have the slightly used 32" Oregon RW bar that fits a 3003 Stihl I won in the Wiggles help out, that I am willing to donate to this.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 12, 2012)

Donation sent.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Donation sent.



Ditto.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 12, 2012)

if one of the builders have time to fix a crank on a 660 ,i have one i will donate for a donation saw i dont have time to fix this right now ,and have a lot of saws allready it was a fallers saw that had low use ,so i think a fallers saw to help a faller would be a good thing ,this saw is apart in a box ,all parts are there but a crank is needed


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> if one of the builders have time to fix a crank on a 660 ,i have one i will donate for a donation saw i dont have time to fix this right now ,and have a lot of saws allready it was a fallers saw that had low use ,so i think a fallers saw to help a faller would be a good thing ,this saw is apart in a box ,all parts are there but a crank is needed


I'll donate the labor. Anyone have a crank?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 12, 2012)

ill ship this saw today brad ups ,i have your adress in my file from last time,

if you have a way to press the cranks apart ,i have 2 ,one has broke rod ,one has broken clutch end ,i know on dirt bikes can change rods out ,may be a good how to thread if possible on a saw


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 12, 2012)

I got a 028 Super that I will donate. 

The saw had a scored piston and cylinder when I got it. I found a good used oem p&c on ebay for cheap so I bought it. Pres and vac tested it and it seemed like it had a slow leak somewhere. It was not bad, but just not ideal. I ran the saw to tune and it definitely had an air leak. Stopped the saw immediately and checked the piston and cylinder and they were fine. I had a brand new impulse line from another build and put on a new head gasket. Pres and vac tested and it was definitely better. So I ran the saw. It tuned fine and then I ran a tank of gas threw it with no issues. I am very new at this so maybe someone could just give it a good look over to make sure the saw would be ready for its new owner. 

Sorry I don't have a bar and chain for it, I had to steal one off my 261 to run it.

Here it is .....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow. That's a very clean, desirable saw!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

We're getting some VERY nice equipment donations here. We're going to end up with some raffled off items, and some auction items. We have a very desirable donation in the works that will be auctioned, details to come as early as this evening. These saws I will handle just like we have in the past. Your name will go in the hat once for each $10 that is donated. The first winner gets first pick and so on down the list.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this Treeslinger? What happened?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Is this Treeslinger? What happened?



Yes. The details of the accident are on page 7, post #98. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210996.htm


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2012)

If you draw my name give the saw to Jasha........I've got too many.


----------



## sparks66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Donation Sent.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 12, 2012)

Brad, PM sent.


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 12, 2012)

I talked with Cliff and he would
like to put a 72 drive race chain
up for auction. The way this is
going to work is the winng bidder 
will contact Cliff and tell him what
gauge the chain needs to be.
He will file the chain so that it fits
the power of your saw. 
This auction will end on Sunday 
Oct.21 at 8:00 pm EST 
Contact of Cliff Helsel will be through 
PM to the winning bidder.


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 12, 2012)

All money generated from this 
auction is for Jasha. Good luck!!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 12, 2012)

ok guys,, since everyone is going to donate something then i have something too,,, i still haven't located the right spur sprocket for it yet,, jj sent one but it was to small,,,john was good enough to send me a good muffler for it,,, i was trying to figure out what to do with it,, it is just way to heavy for me to use,,it was a fun project so maybe someone here will want it for a collection or something,, i figure this will be a good thing to do with it,,here is the vid ,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/30ErdCiEWfM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 12, 2012)

The only thing I can donate is $$....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## MCW (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a quick one Brad but what sort of cover, health benefits etc does Jasha have?
I always find it interesting how your system works in the US as our Medicare system in Australia covers basically all costs however the loss of income from injuries like that can cause a lot of grief.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 12, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> I got a 028 Super that I will donate.
> 
> The saw had a scored piston and cylinder when I got it. I found a good used oem p&c on ebay for cheap so I bought it. Pres and vac tested it and it seemed like it had a slow leak somewhere. It was not bad, but just not ideal. I ran the saw to tune and it definitely had an air leak. Stopped the saw immediately and checked the piston and cylinder and they were fine. I had a brand new impulse line from another build and put on a new head gasket. Pres and vac tested and it was definitely better. So I ran the saw. It tuned fine and then I ran a tank of gas threw it with no issues. I am very new at this so maybe someone could just give it a good look over to make sure the saw would be ready for its new owner.
> 
> ...



That .325 or 3/8's?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 12, 2012)

He might be covered under the companies Workers Comp insurance.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 12, 2012)

Here we have a near new MS460 only ran at a MS460 buildoff (got second place) a few GTGs and one log at the home place. I would like to donate the saw to this raffle in the name of the builder (Brad) and (Fatguy) the donator of the first raffle (Joat) and the second donator and the painter (Scooterbum) and all those that helped those two raffles. This one will be in the raffle and not auctioned. The saw will make one more GTG in Arkansas next weekend, then passed off to Brad at Wiggs GTG.

Most will remember this saw.




Mission Backpack by supercabs78, on Flickr




Mission Backpack by supercabs78, on Flickr




004 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Mission Backpack by supercabs78, on Flickr




Mission Backpack by supercabs78, on Flickr

Brad will add pics later and edit my post if I messed anything up.


Stephen.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

Stephen, you've got a heart of gold! I'm on the road driving, so can't say much right now.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 12, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here we have a near new MS460 only ran at a MS460 buildoff (got second place) a few GTGs and one log at the home place. I would like to donate the saw to this raffle in the name of the builder (Brad) and (Fatguy) the donator of the first raffle (Joat) and the second donator and the painter (Scooterbum) and all those that helped those two raffles. This one will be in the raffle and not auctioned. The saw will make one more GTG in Arkansas next weekend, then passed off to Brad at Wiggs GTG.
> 
> Most will remember this saw.
> 
> ...



Thats a hell of a good looking saw and you're a hell of a man for doing this.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 12, 2012)

MCW said:


> Just a quick one Brad but what sort of cover, health benefits etc does Jasha have?
> I always find it interesting how your system works in the US as our Medicare system in Australia covers basically all costs however the loss of income from injuries like that can cause a lot of grief.





KenJax Tree said:


> He might be covered under the companies Workers Comp insurance.



I'm wondering if this happened on a forest fire assignment. The last three big fires I was on as division supervisor, we've been using the big chippers as a clean-up/rehabilitation tool for suppression operations. I just got off an assignment where I supervised four 20-person hand crews running six of the big chippers. 

I'll find something to donate for the raffle as well along with some cash. I think have another sprocket for Scott's C-71 also.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 12, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here we have a near new MS460 only ran at a MS460 buildoff (got second place) a few GTGs and one log at the home place. I would like to donate the saw to this raffle in the name of the builder (Brad) and (Fatguy) the donator of the first raffle (Joat) and the second donator and the painter (Scooterbum) and all those that helped those two raffles. This one will be in the raffle and not auctioned. The saw will make one more GTG in Arkansas next weekend, then passed off to Brad at Wiggs GTG.
> 
> Most will remember this saw.
> 
> ...



Tried to Rep ya' buddy, your aces 

That Ol' Girl sure has made the rounds !!


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow. That's a very clean, desirable saw!



Tried to Rep your Ol' tired butt to but I'm shootin' blanks. 
Thanks for starting this Brad !! Scoot


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 12, 2012)

Brad info/PM sent


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 12, 2012)

If that 028 is a .325 rim Ive got a B&C for it.


----------



## tomdcoker (Oct 12, 2012)

Best wishs and prayers to Jasha and his faimly. Donation sent. Tom


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2012)

Donation sent. I'll see if I can round up something to donate to this also.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> if one of the builders have time to fix a crank on a 660 ,i have one i will donate for a donation saw i dont have time to fix this right now ,and have a lot of saws allready it was a fallers saw that had low use ,so i think a fallers saw to help a faller would be a good thing ,this saw is apart in a box ,all parts are there but a crank is needed



Heck of a donation!! Your great dude. 

*If anybody needs parts, bars or chains for any saws wanting to be donated to the cause, please PM me. I'll donate any parts needed as long as I have them. I'll see if I can come up with a saw.*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm still looking for a crank for the 660. I'm sure someone here has one laying around.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm still looking for a crank for the 660. I'm sure someone here has one laying around.



Unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Unfortunately I don't.



Me either.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

Oddly enough, there are no used ones on Ebay either. The ones that are, are for the older metal flywheel 066s.


----------



## youngs24 (Oct 12, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I talked with Cliff and he would
> like to put a 72 drive race chain
> up for auction. The way this is
> going to work is the winng bidder
> ...



Don't both bidding people i will win this chain!!! I only have five of Cliffs chains and six would be better!!!!!!
So i will be glad to start the bid at 50.00
thanks!
Troy


----------



## cowroy (Oct 12, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm wondering if this happened on a forest fire assignment. The last three big fires I was on as division supervisor, we've been using the big chippers as a clean-up/rehabilitation tool for suppression operations. I just got off an assignment where I supervised four 20-person hand crews running six of the big chippers.
> 
> I'll find something to donate for the raffle as well along with some cash. I think have another sprocket for Scott's C-71 also.



I am not sure exactly how it happened, but I am pretty sure I read some where he had given up production logging and went into the tree service industry.


Tree Sling'r said:


> Things are good, got into the tree service industry, the tree killing industry was too hit and miss.


----------



## atvguns (Oct 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Oddly enough, there are no used ones on Ebay either. The ones that are, are for the older metal flywheel 066s.



PM Sent


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 13, 2012)

cowroy said:


> I am not sure exactly how it happened, but I am pretty sure I read some where he had given up production logging and went into the tree service industry.



Gotcha- I haven't been around much this summer with the fires and all. I talked to Jasha a while back about how hard it has been to find work for fallers.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 13, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, since everyone is going to donate something then i have something too,,, i still haven't located the right spur sprocket for it yet,, jj sent one but it was to small,,,john was good enough to send me a good muffler for it,,, i was trying to figure out what to do with it,, it is just way to heavy for me to use,,it was a fun project so maybe someone here will want it for a collection or something,, i figure this will be a good thing to do with it,,here is the vid



O8, I've got a good used .404x7 spur sprocket for that here, I might be able to find a rim/drum setup, but would have to check in the shed tomorrow to be sure. PM me if you're still looking.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 13, 2012)

I've got a pretty nice 024 I won at the OK, MO, AR, & LA GTG several years ago. Count it in and it'll be in the mail shortly. Brad, PM the shipping address. Also just made a donation.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> O8, I've got a good used .404x7 spur sprocket for that here, I might be able to find a rim/drum setup, but would have to check in the shed tomorrow to be sure. PM me if you're still looking.



thanks steve,, pm sent,,,, i would really like to have this as close to 100% as i can get and the spur is all it needs,,well except for some paint


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 13, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> That .325 or 3/8's?





Jwalker1911 said:


> If that 028 is a .325 rim Ive got a B&C for it.




It can do both. I installed an Oregon Powermate Rim Sproket on it and have both .325 and 3/8 rims.


----------



## benp (Oct 13, 2012)

I am in. 

Heal up my friend and I HOPE this is only a small hiccup in your giddyup in the grand scheme of things. If needed, adapt and overcome.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 13, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> It can do both. I installed an Oregon Powermate Rim Sproket on it and have both .325 and 3/8 rims.



Somebody gimme an addy.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 13, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Somebody gimme an addy.



PM sent! Thanks man!


----------



## cpr (Oct 13, 2012)

Donation sent.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't need anything. Your friendship and support is more than enough.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 13, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, since everyone is going to donate something then i have something too,,, i still haven't located the right spur sprocket for it yet,, jj sent one but it was to small,,,john was good enough to send me a good muffler for it,,, i was trying to figure out what to do with it,, it is just way to heavy for me to use,,it was a fun project so maybe someone here will want it for a collection or something,, i figure this will be a good thing to do with it,,here is the vid ,,
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/30ErdCiEWfM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



i have a good spur coming now,, so it will be in good shape when it leaves here


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, I don't need anything. Your friendship and support is more than enough.



I don't think they'll let you say no. :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, I don't need anything. Your friendship and support is more than enough.



family sticks together,your part of the AS family, so sit back and just worry about getting better
all of the AS family is not doing it because we have to,, we are doing it because we WANT to
you get better


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 13, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have a good spur coming now,, so it will be in good shape when it leaves here



Great legs! Are you a engine modder?


----------



## woodgrenade (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, I don't need anything. Your friendship and support is more than enough.



Get well soon! Your felling vids are what brought me to this site.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I don't think they'll let you say no. :msp_wink:



Sometimes a fella just needs to clean the garage up a little bit.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 13, 2012)

In. I don't have any stuff to donate, but I figured 10 bucks for every time brad told me "search is your friend" was about the right amount! I sincerely hope the damage is not as bad as it looked in the photo, and Mr. Slinger is back in action soon


----------



## cpr (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, I don't need anything. Your friendship and support is more than enough.





Metals406 said:


> I don't think they'll let you say no. :msp_wink:



Turn around and donate it, go watch your son play ball, whatever. What goes around comes around.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, I don't need anything. Your friendship and support is more than enough.



I'm sure you'll find plenty of expenses in the coming weeks to use this on. Regardless, we're doing it because we *want *to.

BTW guys, we're over $1,000 now! You guys never cease to amaze me! There are more fantasic donations in the works even now.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a wonderful cause. I don't know 'slinger personally, but I know he's a great man. 

'Slinger, hope you recover well my friend. I'll have you in my prayers. Good luck with everything!

This place never ceases to amaze me either Brad. Just a few weeks ago one of my saws got crushed and theres 10 people willing to send me theirs to use until I get mine fixed! I feel like part of a big AS family here. Tree 'slinger is a member of this same family. 

I'll be sending a donation tomorrow evening. I also have a couple good 25" bars I'd be willing to donate or sale for the cause. One is a Stihl ES and the other is a GB ti.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 13, 2012)

Just take it easy Jasha. 

You are one of the family.....and we take care of our family.


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 14, 2012)

send me those 2 broken 660 cranks and i'll make 1 good one


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 14, 2012)

I've got some newer and older 066 parts, just no crank. Brad, if you need anything for it, call me. I'll see if I cant find a decent project saw for the donation too. 


Get well Jasha, I've talked to you in the past. Ran one of your 660's that just ripped! We'll do what we can to help family out.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2012)

Brad...if I win just pass me by for the next guy on the list. I have enough damn saws now. Thanks.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2012)

Woods port anyone? 

I was contacted by another member who offered to trade me a saw to put this up. How could I say no to that? 

You guys are freaking awesome. 

So.......here's the deal. Donate 150.00 to this cause and pay shipping to me on a good running pro saw and I'll do a Mooberization to your saw and send it back.

I will not be able to do it until a couple of weeks after the WKY GTG though. Busy here.....


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 14, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Woods port anyone?
> 
> I was contacted by another member who offered to trade me a saw to put this up. How could I say no to that?
> 
> ...



That's an extremely generous offer Randy, considering what your time is worth.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> That's an extremely generous offer Randy, considering what your time is worth.



Yup.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 14, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> That's an extremely generous offer Randy, considering what your time is worth.





Gologit said:


> Yup.



I plan on taking full advantage...


----------



## ceibunyan (Oct 14, 2012)

you guys are amazing.....there are not many communities that rally round to help folks out,
i`m in Europe, so i don`t know how i can help.
how do i donate, or enter the mentioned raffle.

you are a cool bunch of dudes


----------



## cowroy (Oct 14, 2012)

If you have paypal or a credit card *CLICK THIS LINK* and it will explain how you can donate :msp_wink:


----------



## ceibunyan (Oct 14, 2012)

can`t click it


----------



## cowroy (Oct 14, 2012)

ceibunyan said:


> can`t click it



Try now


----------



## ceibunyan (Oct 14, 2012)

got it thanks


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 14, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I talked with Cliff and he would
> like to put a 72 drive race chain
> up for auction. The way this is
> going to work is the winng bidder
> ...



Just thought I would bring this
back up. The bid is only $50.00
at this point.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 14, 2012)

well i guess ill go ahead and up the anty to $200 for a good cause.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll go $250 for the Cliff Helsel chain.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is some more current pics, taken today.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey WSC, have you even put her in some wood yet ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Hey WSC, have you even put her in some wood yet ?



Yep, I just change the bar when I do.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, I just change the bar when I do.



That's just wrong LOL!!!
That puppy needs some battle scars.....go find some Ol' locust or some hedge to cut for a bit.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2012)

It is going to a gtg next weekend.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is going to a gtg next weekend.



You'll have to get some vids, run the ol' girl. I'd like to see how the bar holds up. She does come with a lifetime on the paint ya' know.

Oh yeah and don't forget to sign your name on her.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> You'll have to get some vids, run the ol' girl. I'd like to see how the bar holds up. She does come with a lifetime on the paint ya' know.
> 
> Oh yeah and don't forget to sign your name on her.



And your own name.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> And your own name.



Mines all over it LOL !!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll get one of the GTG guys to run it and get some video.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 14, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> I'll go $250 for the Cliff Helsel chain.



I HOPE YOUR PREPARED TO PAY MORE :wink2:


----------



## phillipmc (Oct 14, 2012)

wow didn't even know there was prizes I just came here to see how much $ so far has been generated for the cause after donating what I could. over $1000 already, nice work guys.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 14, 2012)

Subscribing. Will send donation shortly, need to talk to Sarah and see what our funds look like. What a great bunch of very generous people here, truly amazing. I do not know Jasha but I have heard of him and read some of his posts and it seems like as with most of you folks he is a good guy. Get well soon.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I've been mulling over what to do here and came up with a very nice solution. The AS community loves to support their own, and Jasha certainly qualifies. There are currently no prizes, but I suppose that could chain. So, for now, I would just like to provide a way for this community of supporters a means of helping a brother out.
> 
> GoFundMe is an organization designed specifically for this purpose. You do not need an account. All you have to do is go to this link and click on Donate.
> 
> ...


 Im in brothers! And if all went well, it shared on my facebook wall as well.Awhile back a good friend at work, came down with cancer, a hat was passed around, to donate our time for catastrophic leave, I don't have to think twice to help a friend.


----------



## youngs24 (Oct 15, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> I HOPE YOUR PREPARED TO PAY MORE :wink2:




Well its like this! Ya'll are only Half Way there! Got a week left until I own that Chain!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Later Troy!


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Oct 15, 2012)

My tip money for today is in the jar.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 15, 2012)

We're making great progress here guys. I always admire everyone's support. As I've said before, never underestimate a $10 gift. They really do add up to make a significant difference! We're currently at $1,345 and have several auction items to sell yet.


----------



## ChipMonger (Oct 15, 2012)

Im gonna make a donation beginning of next week, get paid this Friday, cant do it before then.

Hope Jasha is doing better.

Metals, anymore updates?


----------



## Goose IBEW (Oct 15, 2012)

Donated, Hats off to Jasha making a full recovery. I really don't know anyone personally on this site but it's easy to see that its just another crowd of rough guys that have a heart of gold hidden within. You have a good crowd pullin' for you Jasha.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 15, 2012)

I just made a withdrawal of $1,250 of the funds received so far. I chose to have a paper check sent directly to Jasha. That way we avoid dealing with the electronic transfer of funds. He should have it in 3-4 days.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

It'll be up to Jasha. . . But I thought it'd be neat to have him and Denise go away for some R&R (rest and recovery).

Like, white sandy beach R&R.

Swimming in warm water is supposed to be very healing ya know. They use it all the time for trauma rehab.


----------



## nixon (Oct 15, 2012)

In for a little bit . hope it helps . If there is some sort of drawing , leave me out . I just think that it's nice to be able to help someone that is need .


----------



## Reyn (Oct 16, 2012)

Just curious...is it pronounced ...josh..ah?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 16, 2012)

Reyn said:


> Just curious...is it pronounced ...josh..ah?



Jay-Sha


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 16, 2012)

How are you feeling Ja-Sha? What's the prognosis after today's surgery?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How are you feeling Ja-Sha? What's the prognosis after today's surgery?



A little more of the same Brad. I have a postin the other thread.


----------



## Reyn (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Jay-Sha



Ah,ok. Hope you get to feeling better bud.


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 17, 2012)

My wife had lost her job recently and just got a new one today. Donation made.........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

I just went through this thread and made a list of the donated items. *Wow!*


32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount Stihl-Pioneer
MS660 Project Saw – trx250r180
028 Super – LowVolt
72DL Race Chain – Separate Auction – Helsels
Homelite C-71 – o8f150
MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
B&C for 028 – Jwalker1911
024 – barneyrb
2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
Woods port for a $150 donation – Mastermind

I'll just drop a teaser here and mention that there are a couple more FANTASTIC surprises coming to this charity drive. Stay tuned for more in the next couple days!

The total donated so far is $1760


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I just went through this thread and made a list of the donated items. *Wow!*
> 
> 
> 32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount Stihl-Pioneer
> ...



I am truley touched, bless your hearts...


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I just went through this thread and made a list of the donated items. *Wow!*
> 
> 
> 32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount Stihl-Pioneer
> ...



So Brad, when is the projected day of the drawing for prizes?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> So Brad, when is the projected day of the drawing for prizes?



Give me some ideas. I don't want to drag this out any more than necessary, but want to get everything that you guys want to donate.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Give me some ideas. I don't want to drag this out any more than necessary, but want to get everything that you guys want to donate.



Does not matter to me. You are the mastermind behind all of this......... oops. That will generate some comments.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Does not matter to me. You are the mastermind behind all of this......... oops. That will generate some comments.



Don't be calling me mastermind now. He's old, fat, and ugly


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Don't be calling me mastermind now. He's old, fat, and ugly



well you are young,,fat,,ugly with chicken legs


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> well you are young,,fat,,ugly with chicken legs



Uhhhh, that's the other Mastermind that has THE chicken legs!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent something snail mail.

You guys are great.

Philbert


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Give me some ideas. I don't want to drag this out any more than necessary, but want to get everything that you guys want to donate.



i did a track the 660 should be there tomorrow,hopefully you can figure out where everything goes lol


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Uhhhh, that's the other Mastermind that has THE chicken legs!



Uh Brad, just so you know our dear friend Randy Evans is actually part Emu. 


[voice of Ron Burgundy]_This just in to our newsroom........Due to recent developments, it would give me great pleasure to help out Jasha, and his family by donating a saw._

Brad please let me know where to send this MiniMac............LOL!!! Just kidding. I'll donate my Husky 261 with a meteor flat top piston, and did I mention this saw has been to 140 Cottle Lane for the Emu leg tickle? It even has the much coveted Mastermind Work Saws decal. I won this saw on eBay as part of the Stumpy fundraiser last year, and much like Work Saw Collector I believe in Catch& Release CAD.

I wish I could donate some big money, but I am getting ready to change jobs, and relocate my clan to Utah, so the funds are limited.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2012)

*News Flash!!!*
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/211722.htm


----------



## parrisw (Oct 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *news flash!!!*
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/211722.htm



wow!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

Unreal, you people amaze me. With tears building up I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 18, 2012)

1930 was a ugly number so I rounded it up :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2012)

Cbird14 said:


> 1930 was a ugly number so I rounded it up :msp_biggrin:



And just like that, we have raised $2,000 in just 6 days. Now with the 395 auction going, we're up to $3,000


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And just like that, we have raised $2,000 in just 6 days. Now with the 395 auction going, we're up to $3,000


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2012)

BTW, the port job Randy offered for a $150 donation was claimed today.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, you guys are amazing!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2012)

Tell your wife to take a couple more weeks off work and come and rescue you:msp_wub:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Tell your wife to take a couple more weeks off work and come and rescue you:msp_wub:



Would be nice, but the kids and the dogs need here too


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 18, 2012)

The two bars are actually a 25" Stihl es and a 28" Gb ti.

Brad, whats your opinion on what to do with them? Either sell them and donate the money, or just raffle them off in the raffle? Either way is fine with me.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 18, 2012)

I was out in the garage earlier and forgot i bought this a few months ago, a granberg file-n-joint. I used it a few times and I just like to use the regular stihl file and guide. So into the raffle of prizes it goes!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just checking in to say hello, and wish all well. Hope you feel better as well, and heal up Jasha.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 19, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is some more current pics, taken today.



The two bars are actually a 25" Stihl es and a 28" Gb ti.

Brad, whats your opinion on what to do with them? Either sell them and donate the money, or just raffle them off in the raffle? Either way is fine with me.

It is up to Brad on my end but this 460 could use one of those bars for when its working and the one that is on it for when the saw is being shown off.  

I'm just putting this out there, the only thing this saw needs is a really nice factory 3/4 wrap?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 19, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The two bars are actually a 25" Stihl es and a 28" Gb ti.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just putting this out there, the only thing this saw needs is a really nice factory 3/4 wrap?



Will a 660 3/4 wrap fit it?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Will a 660 3/4 wrap fit it?



No.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 19, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Unreal, you people amaze me. With tears building up I thank you from the bottom of my heart.



There's a good crew here, for sure. The thing is, this is what life is about - we all have our #### moments when a pat on the back or a hand or a few $ might make things go smoother. So we help out, because it's the right thing to do and because we've probably been in a spot a time or two ourselves. Give help when you can give it, accept help when you need it, and the world is a better place all around.

Get better soon, mate.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Scooterbum PM sent to Brad your PM box is full.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 19, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, since everyone is going to donate something then i have something too,,, i still haven't located the right spur sprocket for it yet,, jj sent one but it was to small,,,john was good enough to send me a good muffler for it,,, i was trying to figure out what to do with it,, it is just way to heavy for me to use,,it was a fun project so maybe someone here will want it for a collection or something,, i figure this will be a good thing to do with it,,here is the vid ,,
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/30ErdCiEWfM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



a huge thanks to Steve NW WI for the spur,, i got it in the mail today and its on the saw,, so its ready to go to who ever gets it


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> a huge thanks to Steve NW WI for the spur,, i got it in the mail today and its on the saw,, so its ready to go to who ever gets it



Thank you my friend.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, the port job Randy offered for a $150 donation was claimed today.



Good to hear. I missed the boat on that one.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay, so my Husky 261.99 (261 with a meteor piston rebuild courtesy of atvguns, and a TN tickle from Randy Evans) is on it way to spend a little while in Franklin Ohio before it heads off to its new home.


Brad,
If you think it'll bring in more to sell it in the classifieds here, or in an eBay auction have at it my friend. I just want to get as much help to Jasha, and his family as possible. Thanks for heading this up, and a big thanks to everyone that has given to this effort.


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 19, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> I'll go $250 for the Cliff Helsel chain.




The chain auction ends Sunday!! You
can't buy one of these chains. Come on
guys this is for a great cause.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 19, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is up to Brad on my end but this 460 could use one of those bars for when its working and the one that is on it for when the saw is being shown off.
> 
> I'm just putting this out there, the only thing this saw needs is a really nice factory 3/4 wrap?


 
The bars belong to you guys as far as I'm concerned. I had an offer from a member to paint them. Yall just tell me what to do with them and I'll get it done. I'll post pics of then when I Get home. They're nice bars and the rails are true.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Okay, so my Husky 261.99 (261 with a meteor piston rebuild courtesy of atvguns, and a TN tickle from Randy Evans) is on it way to spend a little while in Franklin Ohio before it heads off to its new home.
> 
> 
> Brad,
> If you think it'll bring in more to sell it in the classifieds here, or in an eBay auction have at it my friend. I just want to get as much help to Jasha, and his family as possible. Thanks for heading this up, and a big thanks to everyone that has given to this effort.



Thank you sir. I am giving you a hug through the web right now. A manly one, not a fruity one.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> The chain auction ends Sunday!! You
> can't buy one of these chains. Come on
> guys this is for a great cause.



Thank you, I am truly blessed with great friends I have yet to ever meet.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> TNT bars being to you his as far as I'm concerned. I had an offer from a memory to paint them. Yall just tell me what to do with them and I'll get it done. I'll post pics of then when I Get home. They're nice bars and the rails are true.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 19, 2012)

I tried to post pics of the bars but my "manage attachments" button won't work.

When I click it, it just pops up a little exclamation point like it's blocking a pop-up. My pop-up blocker is off for AS though. Anyone know whats wrong with this thing? I never was a computer whiz.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 19, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> The chain auction ends Sunday!! You
> can't buy one of these chains. Come on
> guys this is for a great cause.



Make that $300.00 on the Cliff Helsel chain.


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 20, 2012)

Im not cool enough to have anything to donate...BUT! I did donate what i could afford!  You guys are the BEST!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> Im not cool enough to have anything to donate...BUT! I did donate what i could afford!  You guys are the BEST!



Your cool in my book bud.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> a huge thanks to Steve NW WI for the spur,, i got it in the mail today and its on the saw,, so its ready to go to who ever gets it



No problem at all, it was taking up space here in the spare parts bin.

Dragging the link up from the front page for donations, and headed there to make one myself:

Please help an injured logger support his family by Brad Snelling - GoFundMe


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

Updating the list. Please let me know what I've missed. 


32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount Stihl-Pioneer
MS660 Project Saw – trx250r180 - It, and the parts to rebuild it, are here now.
028 Super – LowVolt
Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
B&C for 028 – Jwalker1911
Homelite C-71 – o8f150
MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
024 – barneyrb
2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
Woods port for a $150 donation – Mastermind - Claimed
72DL Race Chain – Helsels – Separate Auction
395XP - Joe Kidd - Seperate Auction
Surprise - Seperate Auction
Surprise - Seperate Auction

I'm still trying to figure out when would be best to end this raffle. I've yet to get the 660 rebuilt, although I don't think it has to be completed before this ends. Giving has tapered off, and I'd really like to get these nice donations given out. Would doing it later tonight be out of order? Do we need to give a couple days notice to everyone? On the other hand, I think most that want to donate already have. Whatcha think? I'm just thinking out loud here guys. Help me out. Managing these things can be a challenge sometimes.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 20, 2012)

Okay, I finally got my computer malfunctions figured out. Here's pics of the bars.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 20, 2012)

I also put up a granberg file n joint.

I think tonight or even this weekend is a little early. Is another week too much? I have not gotten the bar and chain from Jwalker1911 for the 028. He has sent it, it just has not arrived yet. I think we need to wait but I am not runnin it. 

What does everyone else think?


----------



## showrguy (Oct 20, 2012)

okay fellas,
i don't know what the total is now but i finally got paid for a job so i upped it by a hundred...
this is really a great place to hang out, learn, help, laugh and share..
i've never actually met in person anyone from this site, but feel like i really know alot of you guys personally...

brad, thanks for all you've done and shared over the years, you've helped so many more people than you probably realize, including me !!

jay-sha, i really wish you all the best in the days, weeks, months to come..
your hotroded saw videos impressed the chitt outa me years ago, your truelly a master sawyer..
howerver;;;; any chance we can convert ya to a country music fan ??? that stufff you listen to is angryyyyy....hehehe


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe it would be good to have the raffle drawing at the GTG at Wiggz place. That way you could grab up alot of donations in person before the actual drawing. Just an idea.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

showrguy said:


> jay-sha, i really wish you all the best in the days, weeks, months to come..
> your hotroded saw videos impressed the chitt outa me years ago, your truelly a master sawyer..
> howerver;;;; any chance we can convert ya to a country music fan ??? that stufff you listen to is angryyyyy....hehehe



Thank you bud, I like old country. But the intense, loud and aggression displayed in my noisy music is my personality. Can't change that, haha.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 20, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> I also put up a granberg file n joint.
> 
> I think tonight or even this weekend is a little early. Is another week too much? I have not gotten the bar and chain from Jwalker1911 for the 028. He has sent it, it just has not arrived yet. I think we need to wait but I am not runnin it.
> 
> What does everyone else think?



Keep it going a couple more days......I just got back from North Dakota tonight...sorry about the misunderstanding but the bar hasnt been sent, I was pretty much loading the truck and getting ready to head out of state when we talked....I can send it Monday or directly to the winner.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Maybe it would be good to have the raffle drawing at the GTG at Wiggz place. That way you could grab up alot of donations in person before the actual drawing. Just an idea.



I do everything electronically. It would be difficult to do it remotely, not at my PC here.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> I think tonight or even this weekend is a little early. Is another week too much?





Jwalker1911 said:


> Keep it going a couple more days.



Makes sense. Quite a bit more came in today. I'm going to make the drawing next *Sunday night October 28th at 10:00 PM Eastern time*. That'll give me time to get home from Wigg's GTG and get everything finalized up.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

I received the MS660 project saw today. I also received a replacement crankshaft for it. I picked up the seal and gasket kit for it last night. I'm going to try to get all the parts cleaned up next week and get it back together in time to take to Wiggs GTG.

Does anyone have a nice cylinder cover? I have a useable one but it's cracked. It'd be nice to be able to replace it.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

This charity drive is now at $2,330 + $1,200 bid on the 395XP + $300 on the race chain. That's a total of *$3,830!!!* There are two more items that I will be auctioning off. I'm sure we'll top $5,000 before this is over


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This charity drive is now at $2,330 + $1,200 bid on the 395XP + $300 on the race chain. That's a total of *$3,830!!!* There are two more items that I will be auctioning off. I'm sure we'll top $5,000 before this is over



Speechless...


----------



## Buffhunter (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!! Great job guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Speechless...



Howz white sandy beach rehab sounding now eh? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I received the MS660 project saw today. I also received a replacement crankshaft for it. I picked up the seal and gasket kit for it last night. I'm going to try to get all the parts cleaned up next week and get it back together in time to take to Wiggs GTG.
> 
> Does anyone have a nice cylinder cover? I have a useable one but it's cracked. It'd be nice to be able to replace it.



No, but I have a like new clutch cover I can bring to the gtg if it'll help out any. I'd be more than happy to bring it to Wiggz with me B-rad.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Howz white sandy beach rehab sounding now eh? :msp_thumbup:



Actually sounds like funding for an epic GTG at my place...


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I received the MS660 project saw today. I also received a replacement crankshaft for it. I picked up the seal and gasket kit for it last night. I'm going to try to get all the parts cleaned up next week and get it back together in time to take to Wiggs GTG.
> 
> Does anyone have a nice cylinder cover? I have a useable one but it's cracked. It'd be nice to be able to replace it.



Let's see some before pics of this beast before you give it the royal treatment.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Let's see some before pics of this beast before you give it the royal treatment.



Right now it's not a beast, but rather a disected carcass, lol. I won't be working on it again until Monday. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Let's see some before pics of this beast before you give it the royal treatment.





blsnelling said:


> Right now it's not a beast, but rather a disected carcass, lol. I won't be working on it again until Monday. I'll try to get some pics.



Hopefully your first impression won't be your lasting impression







The replacement crankshaft and bearings all cleaned up and ready to go.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!! I'm sure you'll have it like new in no time. 

Don't ya just love building a saw from a box "O" parts!


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 21, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I talked with Cliff and he would
> like to put a 72 drive race chain
> up for auction. The way this is
> going to work is the winng bidder
> ...




Looks like we have just a little 
over 4 hours before the chain 
auction ends. Good luck guys.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 21, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Looks like we have just a little
> over 4 hours before the chain
> auction ends. Good luck guys.



Whats it at Rick? :msp_thumbsup: Cant find last bid.


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 21, 2012)

I am thinking $300.00 ??


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 21, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Make that $300.00 on the Cliff Helsel chain.




SOLD!!!!SOLD!!!!SOLD

Well you won it. Thanks for the bidding
to all of you. Please go through Brad with
the payment. How ever he wants to do it.
Thanks again


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> SOLD!!!!SOLD!!!!SOLD
> 
> Well you won it. Thanks for the bidding
> to all of you. Please go through Brad with
> ...



Durand, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> SOLD!!!!SOLD!!!!SOLD
> 
> Well you won it. Thanks for the bidding
> to all of you. Please go through Brad with
> ...



You guys are amazing!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Rick. Do the rest of us a favor please, and don't deliver this chain before next weekend's GTG


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Rick. Do the rest of us a favor please, and don't deliver this chain before next weekend's GTG



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Rick. Do the rest of us a favor please, and don't deliver this chain before next weekend's GTG



I would say that's kinda what he had in mind. Heck, it might pay for itself :msp_mellow:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Rick. Do the rest of us a favor please, and don't deliver this chain before next weekend's GTG



Rick.....send it quick. I'm just running a stopwatch.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Rick.....send it quick. I'm just running a stopwatch.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 21, 2012)

no way would i use a cliff helsel race chain at a gtg. especially if i just paid 300 bucks for it.


----------



## Fire8 (Oct 21, 2012)

Donation sent.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> no way would i use a cliff helsel race chain at a gtg. especially if i just paid 300 bucks for it.



I just hope Durand brings it so we can check it out. Even if he don't run it. I'd like to see a real Helsel chain.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Rick. Do the rest of us a favor please, and don't deliver this chain before next weekend's GTG



Oh come on!!!:msp_sneaky:

Im just glad to be a part of the fund raising. 

Good luck Jasha and get well soon!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> no way would i use a cliff helsel race chain at a gtg. especially if i just paid 300 bucks for it.



I would


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I would



I would too!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 21, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I would too!



Hey man, you may make a killing off that chain. Just charge 10 bucks per run to anyone who wants to make a pass with it.  Cant wood only, of course.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hopefully your first impression won't be your lasting impression
> 
> The replacement crankshaft and bearings all cleaned up and ready to go.



Hey Brad-

Thank you for donating the time and energy to build this saw for Sling'r's benefit. You've pitched on several of these now and I think it's time people recognize your efforts. 

Do we have a bar and chain for this 660? If not, I have one.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Jacob. I don't know if a bar has been dedicated for the 660 or not. I'm thinking not.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Jacob. I don't know if a bar has been dedicated for the 660 or not. I'm thinking not.



Ok, I'll set it up. I'll throw some new Stihl RS chains on the square grinder and I have a new 25" ES Rollomatic bar for it.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Hey Brad-
> 
> Thank you for donating the time and energy to build this saw for Sling'r's benefit. You've pitched on several of these now and I think it's time people recognize your efforts.
> 
> Do we have a bar and chain for this 660? If not, I have one.



I don't think it hasn't gone unnoticed, well it hasn't with me anyway, Brad is a pretty good giving guy. 

I wish I could help more, but being up here in the Fridged Great White North puts a hamper on things, due to shipping costs.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I don't think it hasn't gone unnoticed, well it hasn't with me anyway, Brad is a pretty good giving guy.
> 
> I wish I could help more, but being up here in the Fridged Great White North puts a hamper on things, due to shipping costs.



Yeah, I know it. I ordered some kart parts from that guy in Kamloops the other day and shipping on a carb, reed cage, piston, and connecting rod was $24.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2012)

I am gonna take care of Brad when I get a little more mobile, promise.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, I know it. I ordered some kart parts from that guy in Kamloops the other day and shipping on a carb, reed cage, piston, and connecting rod was $24.



Ya tell me about it. A year or 2 ago, can't remember, I donated a few new bars for a charity drive, I think I spent $70 to ship those bars to the USA.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2012)

The credit goes to you guys, seriously. I'm simply providing organization for you guys to do what you do


----------



## parrisw (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The credit goes to you guys, seriously. I'm simply providing organization for you guys to do what you do



Wasn't this one Your idea Brad? Anyway, you got my respect!! We all know what kind of work it is to even just organize one of these, let alone donate your time to keep rebuilding saws for them as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Wasn't this one Your idea Brad? Anyway, you got my respect!! We all know what kind of work it is to even just organize one of these, let alone donate your time to keep rebuilding saws for them as well.



It'll be a busy week I hope to have this 660 done, as well as get my saws ready for this weekend. It's different though when it's something that you enjoy doing.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It'll be a busy week I hope to have this 660 done, as well as get my saws ready for this weekend. It's different though when it's something that you enjoy doing.



That's true. I'd feel even better about building a saw that's going for such a good cause.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The credit goes to you guys, seriously. I'm simply providing organization for you guys to do what you do


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 22, 2012)

Great job thus far all. 

Nothing better than seeing a community help one of its own. and from my short time here, seems like the industry hazards keep people somewhat busy.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's different though when it's something that you enjoy doing.



I couldn't agree more!


Via Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I am gonna take care of Brad when I get a little more mobile, promise.



Hear this Brad? When he gets out of the hospital, he's gonna "take care of Brad". Sounds like you're gonna "get whats coming to ya".

So you should either be real excited. . . Or you should change your name and address. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hear this Brad? When he gets out of the hospital, he's gonna "take care of Brad". Sounds like you're gonna "get whats coming to ya".
> 
> So you should either be real excited. . . Or you should change your name and address. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Haha, yeah buster... What he said!!!! Lol.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2012)

id like to thank brad for taking the time to put this together ,this saw has a little story behind it ,i got it from a faller that worked at company next door here ,he had to move so his wife could be closer to her family ,she was diagnosed with cancer at a young age ,and he couldnt take everything with him so he gave me a couple of his broken saws before he left ,im glad to see it going to a good cause ,and hope it can generate some help for Jashas upcoming bills ,i know hospital stays arent cheap no matter how good of insurance you have


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just read a funny quote from Tim Hawkins (Christian comedian):

"Ever notice that evil dictators are never named Brad?". 

Thought that was pretty funny when you think about it!!

It would certainly change the way our news headlines read. Even though it just doesn't seem to fit!

_"Brad believed to have WMD's." "Iran elects Brad as new leader."_

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Donated*

Donated. I sure hope he heals up quick. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2012)

tbow388 said:


> Donated. I sure hope he heals up quick. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family!!



Thanks friend I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hear this Brad? When he gets out of the hospital, he's gonna "take care of Brad". Sounds like you're gonna "get whats coming to ya".
> 
> So you should either be real excited. . . Or you should change your name and address. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not much of a decision there! After watching him throw an 880 around like a 180, I'm contacting the Secret Service to see if I can get in the Witness Protection program!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Not much of a decision there! After watching him throw an 880 around like a 180, I'm contacting the Secret Service to see if I can get in the Witness Protection program!



Nah, I pack hugs and treats.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 22, 2012)

hope you get back up and going soon jasha,,, i just sent my part


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> hope you get back up and going soon jasha,,, i just sent my part



Thank you bud.


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just read all if this and my blessings and thumbs up to all of you guys!!!


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> *I am gonna take care of Brad* when I get a little more mobile, promise.





Metals406 said:


> Hear this Brad? When he gets out of the hospital, *he's gonna "take care of Brad"*. Sounds like you're gonna "get whats coming to ya".
> 
> So you should either be real excited. . . *Or you should change your name and address*. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha, * yeah buster...* What he said!!!! Lol.





blsnelling said:


> Not much of a decision there! After watching him throw an 880 around like a 180, *I'm contacting the Secret Service* to see if I can get in the Witness Protection program!





Tree Sling'r said:


> Nah, *I pack* hugs and *treats.*



Brad - I'd be afraid, no SCARED, when Jasha get better!!! You better run and take cover.... (and maybe a butt plug to be safe:msp_tongue: )




Jasha - good luck tomorrow. I'm glad to hear (see?!) that you're in a good scene of mind! A positive outlook is the best medicine! (Too many "replacement" parts, too often, too young for me - but a positive outlook; gonna kick a$$ when I get back, has helped me through it all... )


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 22, 2012)

Brad, if it's all the same with you I'll bring that 024 with me to WKY so you can distribute it as you see fit.....


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. Step away from a thread for eight hours to go to work and you get left completely behind. Gonna have to go back a couple and see whats going on here. opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 22, 2012)

I just sent mine and Sarahs donation, hope all is well. It feels good to help out a fellow chainsaw geek when he is down. Get well soon Jasha.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2012)

*It's Alive!!!*

Tonight was very productive. I got every part of the saw cleaned up and all put back together. It's even running I ran across a few hickups, but nothing that couldn't be overcome.

Here's what's been done/replaced/repaired so far:

Everything disassembled and cleaned
Crankcase reassembled with OEM gaskets and crank seals - Ordered and received last week
New Caber rings - Had a set on hand
Replaced the decomp - was bent
Replaced the missing large washer under clutch - Had a spare on hand
Replaced misc missing bolts
Installed a steel thread insert on the upper right AV mount
Drilled bottom inner dawg bolt to 6mm to repair stripped threads


Items to be ordered tomorrow needed to finish it up:

Clutch drum bearing
Clutch springs
Washer that holds on clutch drum
E-clip inside brake assembly
Chip guard in clutch cover
Rope rotor for recoil
ElastoStart rope


There's a story to go with the rope rotor needing replaced. Once I had the rotating assembly and recoil installed, I pulled the engine over. It sound like I had left the wrist pin bearing out! It turned out that the I.D. of the plastic rope rotor was so wollered out that it was slapping around in the recoil assembly everytime the engine hit BDC or TDC. It took me a while to figure out what was going on. That was a new one for me. Had me scared for a minute. I even had the jug back off to double check things.

Since I don't have a clutch drum bearing, I couldn't really demo the saw running. In order to run it, I had to hold the clutch drum on by hand and let it spin under light pressure by my fingers. The saw sounds and runs great though. I'll get a vid up as soon as the rest of these parts come in.

BTW, this is a full blown west coast falling saw, complete with after market big dawgs, wide clutch cover, and a very nice Pro-Safety full-wrap handle! The saw is all stock, with the exception of a muffler mod and the limiter caps trimmed.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd still like to find a nice cylinder shroud for this thing. Other than a couple insignificant chips in the clutch cover, these cracks in the cylinder shroud are the only flaws on the saw.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There's a story to go with the rope rotor needing replaced. Once I had the rotating assembly and recoil installed, I pulled the engine over. It sound like I had left the wrist pin bearing out! It turned out that the I.D. of the plastic rope rotor was so wollered out that it was slapping around in the recoil assembly everytime the engine hit BDC or TDC. It took me a while to figure out what was going on. That was a new one for me. Had me scared for a minute. I even had the jug back off to double check things.



Looking good Brad. I've done the same thing myself- a 372 once gave me such a racket that I figured I'd left a wrist pin clip out. It turned out to be the recoil pulley as well. 

I'll send the bar and chains on Friday. I'm at training right now about five hours from home.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 22, 2012)

I have never used a full wrap handle and most likely won't ever need one, but it looks like the full wrap would be easier to handle than the 3/4.:msp_confused: I am no faller. Educate me.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 22, 2012)

Saw looks great! Great job Brad!


----------



## parrisw (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Looking good Brad. I've done the same thing myself- a 372 once gave me such a racket that I figured I'd left a wrist pin clip out. It turned out to be the recoil pulley as well.
> 
> I'll send the bar and chains on Friday. I'm at training right now about five hours from home.



Potty Training?


----------



## parrisw (Oct 22, 2012)

cowroy said:


> I have never used a full wrap handle and most likely won't ever need one, but it looks like the full wrap would be easier to handle than the 3/4.:msp_confused: I am no faller. Educate me.



I've never liked 3/4 wrap, just holds your hand at a weird spot to me. Full wrap all the way for me.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Potty Training?



lol....I wish. I don't even need to tell you guys about "the aging prostate.."


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 23, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Brad - I'd be afraid, no SCARED, when Jasha get better!!! You better run and take cover.... (and maybe a butt plug to be safe:msp_tongue: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the nice words, but no Butt plug needed, homie don't play that game...


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I appreciate the nice words, but no Butt plug needed, homie don't play that game...



in public.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bar is all packed up and sittin by the door, wife is going to send it off on her way to work.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 23, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Bar is all packed up and sittin by the door, wife is going to send it off on her way to work.



Awesome!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2012)

Another $556 was just withdrawn and sent to Jasha Thanks again for all the contributions you guys continue to make!

Just a reminder here that the prize drawing will be held at 10:00 PM Sunday night, Eastern time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better Jasha. Brad thank you as well.


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 24, 2012)

Brad. I've never met ya. Yet. But I have to say u r one hell of a guy to get all of this started and help out a brother in a time like this. I can understand how slinger feels about it all but it just goes to show what kind of people are out there that go no just out of their way but way above and beyond what anyone would imagine. And everybody that has donated something. Whether money, saws or parts. It's unreal!!!! I feel blessed to be part of this family. Wish I could get the chance to meet everyone. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2012)

Cbird14 said:


> I can understand how slinger feels about it all....



We don't care how he feels about it! He will take it, and he will like it!!!!!!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been out traveling for my new job, and I seem to have missed the part where this thread went "Off Topic", but that's so typical of you miscreants............LOL!!! I'm glad I've never derailed a thread................


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 25, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I've been out traveling for my new job, and I seem to have missed the part where this thread went "Off Topic", but that's so typical of you miscreants............LOL!!! I'm glad I've never derailed a thread................



Too much chainsaw talk and stuff! 




"I have a potty mouth" otstir:


----------



## Keen (Oct 25, 2012)

Donation sent, hoping for a good recovery for ya Jasha.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 25, 2012)

Keen said:


> Donation sent, hoping for a good recovery for ya Jasha.



Thanks Man!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2012)

The MS660 is finished and running great. I installed the new starter rotor, ElastoStart rope, and clutch springs. It'll make someone a very nice work saw. I'd post a vid, but I've been too busy getting ready and loading for the GTG at Wiggs. I'm leaving from work tomorrow, so everything has to be done and loaded tonight.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The MS660 is finished and running great. I installed the new starter rotor, ElastoStart rope, and clutch springs. It'll make someone a very nice work saw. I'd post a vid, but I've been too busy getting ready and loading for the GTG at Wiggs. I'm leaving from work tomorrow, so everything has to be done and loaded tonight.



I made several cuts at the GTG today with the 660. It's a good running saw. Young donated a new 32" B&C for it. Thanks Young!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2012)

MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
MS660 – trx250r180
32" B&C for MS660 - Young
028 Super – LowVolt
B&C for 028 – Jwalker1911
024 – barneyrb
Homelite C-71 – o8f150
Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J



Woods port for a $150 donation – Mastermind - Claimed
72DL Race Chain – Helsels – Separate Auction
395XP - Joe Kidd - Seperate Auction.
Surprise - Seperate Auction
Surprise - Seperate Auction

I'm updated the list with a new 25" Stihl ES bar and two new chains, compliments of Jacob J 

Tree Monkey and Jake included a nice hand-file square-ground chain with the MS460 raffle saw. Thanks guys

What else am I missing here guys? I don't have my spreadsheet in front of me, but I'm scared I'm going to leave somebody/something out here. I appreciate EVERYTHING that has been donated here, and I want to make sure that I give credit where credit is due!

Remember, this auction ends tomorrow evening. Get in before it's too late.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2012)

I know what I was forgetting to mention. Baileys was gracious enough to send a generous care package to the GTG today. Amond the goodies was a hardback coffe table quality book about logging, I forget the name. Instead of just giving it away, we auctioned it off. It sold for $80!!! This generous donation came from barneyrb My Dad also won a set of glasses for another $20. So, that's another $100 to add to the money raised. I took the cash and will be PayPalling it directly to Jasha.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
> 32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> MS660 – trx250r180
> 32" B&C for MS660 - Young
> ...



Bringing this forward.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 27, 2012)

Prizes ready to go! Thanks again to Jwalker1911 for the bar and chain combo!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 28, 2012)

Once again guys, I am blown away with the generosity and passion of giving. Thank you guys.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 28, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Once again guys, I am blown away with the generosity and passion of giving. Thank you guys.



That's alright, your grandkids are gonna get it out of you later on down the line...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 28, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> That's alright, your grandkids are gonna get it out of you later on down the line...



Yeah, or my kids now, haha.


----------



## Longwood (Oct 28, 2012)

Donation Sent.

Jasha, Hang in there and I hope you get well soon. 

Brad, You've done a great job helping Jasha.


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 28, 2012)

2 sides to the coin IMO Jasha - kids need both spoiling and teaching responsibility.....


Anyway, thrown a bit in, and waiting to see what comes of the last 2 auctions. Didn't jump in with the 395XP, might be too much saw for me and what I need 

Hope the home environment helps with your recovery Jasha...... keep an eye out for the evil Physio, I have the worst memories of them of all of my burns rehab.....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 28, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> 2 sides to the coin IMO Jasha - kids need both spoiling and teaching responsibility.....
> 
> 
> Anyway, thrown a bit in, and waiting to see what comes of the last 2 auctions. Didn't jump in with the 395XP, might be too much saw for me and what I need
> ...



So far it has done wonders, just being in my familiar surroundings. I have been blessed by being a head strong realist. A lot of good has already come out of this, and there will be much more. I like a good challenge, so I don't see any dull moments in the upcoming process. As soon as my skin graft on my leg gets better, I'm gonna start running again. That in itself is mental therapy, haha.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Just a reminder guys. This drive ends in less than 10 hours. I'll be finalizing everything up at 10 PM Eastern, and making the drawing shortly there after.


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I made several cuts at the GTG today with the 660. It's a good running saw. Young donated a new 32" B&C for it. Thanks Young!



i ran it and its a strong saw. who wouldnt want a 660. cant trust someone who doesnt like them. i kid i kid

get well jasha.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 28, 2012)

Good times at the Kentucky GTG
[video=youtube_share;9gYY8FJ9-aY]http://youtu.be/9gYY8FJ9-aY[/video]


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 28, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Good times at the Kentucky GTG
> [video=youtube_share;9gYY8FJ9-aY]http://youtu.be/9gYY8FJ9-aY[/video]



You guys are unbelievable!!! Wish I could look you all in the eye and give you sincere hand shake. I'm blessed, thank you fella's.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

1 1/2 hours to go!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

45 minutes


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1 1/2 hours to go!



Sounds like my last bowel movement.


----------



## atvguns (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in nothing like waiting till the last minute. I didn't realize this was closing down so quick.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's your main prize folks. It includes this square filed chain as well.

[video=youtube_share;B7WD4D_hlmo]http://youtu.be/B7WD4D_hlmo[/video]


----------



## cowroy (Oct 28, 2012)

One more
[video=youtube_share;R_ElQbxlEJ8]http://youtu.be/R_ElQbxlEJ8[/video]


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 28, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Sounds like my last bowel movement.



Uh yeah brother, welcome my world, as of late...


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 28, 2012)

cowroy said:


> One more



Shows as this video is private for me? Secret handshake required?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 28, 2012)

cowroy said:


> One more
> [video=youtube_share;R_ElQbxlEJ8]http://youtu.be/R_ElQbxlEJ8[/video]



This is saying private Justin.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Sounds like my last bowel movement.





Tree Sling'r said:


> Uh yeah brother, welcome my world, as of late...



Been there, done that, got the 'roids to prove it.....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

$50 more $$$ to put us at $3,000


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll be drawing 9 names for the following prizes.


MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
MS660 – trx250r180
32" B&C for MS660 - Young
028 Super – LowVolt
B&C for 028 – Jwalker1911
024 – barneyrb
Homelite C-71 – o8f150
Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> $50 more $$$ to put us at $3,000



done!!!!!!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll be drawing 9 names for the following prizes.
> 
> 
> MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
> ...



well hurry the heck up,, i am running out of finger nails


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> well hurry the heck up,, i am running out of finger nails



You've got toes.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

1st place, take your pic. The rest will fall in line.


Wilson L. Shepherd
Shaun Carr
Randy Evans
Peter J Frank
Bret Adams
Brad Snelling
michael lee
Randall Bloomingburg
Mark Andrews


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

BTW, here's what I use to generate the winners, Random Number Generator & Checker. I have an entry in a spreadsheet for every $10 donation, which corresponds to a number.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats to the winners. Those must be they're real names because they dont look familiar to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Wilson L. Shepherd
Shaun Carr
Randy Evans
Peter J Frank
Bret Adams
michael lee
Randall Bloomingburg
Mark Andrews
kent bumgarner

I drew another number to replace me, and drew myself again, lol I drew another and have edited the list accordingly.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm Randy Evans.........what did I win?


----------



## rburg (Oct 28, 2012)

You won for having the most popular name at the gtg.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm Randy Evans.........what did I win?



a free porting of any saw of your choice :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

rburg said:


> You won for having the most popular name at the gtg.



Me and you both brody.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> a free porting of any saw of your choice :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Cool........I have this 2 cylinder Echo here.........


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Cool........I have this 2 cylinder Echo here.........



some old fart named mastermind will port it for you:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
wait,, you are mastermind


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Wilson L. Shepherd
Randy Evans
Peter J Frank
Bret Adams
michael lee
Randall Bloomingburg
Mark Andrews
kent bumgarner
Phillip L McCumbee

2nd place was actually the procees from the Iowa GTG raffle, so I drew another name and bumped everyone else up a notch.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> some old fart named mastermind will port it for you:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> wait,, you are mastermind



Who you calling an old fart????????

Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Who you calling an old fart????????
> 
> Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

guys,, i know i goof off a lot and aggrivate people but i want to say something on a serious note,,, it just amazes me how everyone pulls together to help a fellow AS'er out,,, i have been on here for a little over 2 years and have seen this happen several times,,, hats off to everyone


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
Randy Evans - Mastermind
Peter J Frank - PJF1313
Bret Adams - Bret888
michael lee - michael
Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg
Mark Andrews - zogger
kent bumgarner - longwood 
Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I know what I was forgetting to mention. Baileys was gracious enough to send a generous care package to the GTG today. Amond the goodies was a hardback coffe table quality book about logging, I forget the name. Instead of just giving it away, we auctioned it off. It sold for $80!!! This generous donation came from barneyrb My Dad also won a set of glasses for another $20. So, that's another $100 to add to the money raised. I took the cash and will be PayPalling it directly to Jasha.





cowroy said:


> Good times at the Kentucky GTG
> [video=youtube_share;9gYY8FJ9-aY]http://youtu.be/9gYY8FJ9-aY[/video]



The book is _High Climbers and Timber Fallers _2ND Edition by Gerald F. Beranek --- Bailey's - High Climbers and Timber Fallers 2ND Edition by Gerald F. Beranek



Tree Sling'r said:


> You guys are unbelievable!!! Wish I could look you all in the eye and give you sincere hand shake. I'm blessed, thank you fella's.




Barneyrb won it, we all signed it, Mastermind even ported it (has a sticker to prove it)... and it is heading to a very interesting destination out west.

dw


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks again to *EVERYONE *that participated in this fund raiser. It would not be possible without each and *everyone *of you. Thank you to *everyone *that donated the prizes, as well as the cash. Just to remind you, I started this without one prize to give away. As usual, you guys just poured on the goodness. It is truely amazing what a community can do when they come together under a common goal Jasha, we do wish you a full and quick recovery. Feel free to use all of these runds in ANY way you see fit. More than anything else, we want to see you back out there living life to it's fullest


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 28, 2012)

so who gets what ? do they get to pick ?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> so who gets what ?



1st place winner pics his choice, and the rest will fall in line.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

I sent a PM to NCFarmboy.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I sent a PM to NCFarmboy.



I gave a saw away Friday........win one today. Funny how that works.


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I gave a saw away Friday........win one today. Funny how that works.



that means you picking the 660 right?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> that means you picking the 660 right?



It depends on what Shep picks I reckon.....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 28, 2012)

im glad randy won a saw ,he had to give up his 46 a while back to replace a customers saw that got lost in shipping


----------



## atvguns (Oct 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Okay, so my Husky 261.99 (261 with a meteor piston rebuild courtesy of atvguns, and a TN tickle from Randy Evans) is on it way to spend a little while in Franklin Ohio before it heads off to its new home.
> 
> 
> Brad,
> If you think it'll bring in more to sell it in the classifieds here, or in an eBay auction have at it my friend. I just want to get as much help to Jasha, and his family as possible. Thanks for heading this up, and a big thanks to everyone that has given to this effort.




So what is the plans for this or did I miss it.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2012)

atvguns said:


> So what is the plans for this or did I miss it.



I've got it sitting in the shop. It was ported a few months ago. 

I'll get some pics and start a thread on it............we is gonna action it off. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got it sitting in the shop. It was ported a few months ago.
> 
> I'll get some pics and start a thread on it............we is gonna action it off. :msp_sneaky:



That's good to hear. I just went to the garage to check and found that I had left it. That wasn't on purpose. Thanks for helping a brotha out

I just got it Thursday and simply hadn't had time to take pics of it and post it in a thread here. I was going to start a seperate thread for it like we did with the 395XP.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Shep is in the house!!!


----------



## ncfarmboy (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool to win something. Wasn't expecting to win anything. Glad I was in a position to help this time. The last thing I won was a sack of fertilizer for guessing the weight of a hog back in 1972. Fertilizer got wet and became a brick. The hog weighed 203#.
What did I win?
Shep


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Take your pick of the following.


MS460 Mission Backpack Saw – Work Saw Collector
32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
MS660 – trx250r180
32" B&C for MS660 - Young
028 Super – LowVolt
B&C for 028 – Jwalker1911
024 – barneyrb
Homelite C-71 – o8f150
Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J


----------



## ncfarmboy (Oct 29, 2012)

MS460 will be my choice. :hmm3grin2orange: I guess I'll have to start a Stihl collection now!
My God will bless all those that unselfishly gave to help someone in need.

God Bless you my brothers,
Shep


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new saw PM me your address.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

So, Randy, should I have left the MS660 in KY too?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's good to hear. I just went to the garage to check and found that I had left it. That wasn't on purpose. Thanks for helping a brotha out
> 
> I just got it Thursday and simply hadn't had time to take pics of it and post it in a thread here. I was going to start a seperate thread for it like we did with the 395XP.



I'll start a thread this evening......I thought you left it for me thinking it needed ported?

No worries...... 



ncfarmboy said:


> MS460 will be my choice. :hmm3grin2orange: I guess I'll have to start a Stihl collection now!
> My God will bless all those that unselfishly gave to help someone in need.
> 
> God Bless you my brothers,
> Shep



Congrats Shep!



blsnelling said:


> So, Randy, should I have left the MS660 in KY too?



I reckon so. 

Let me know how much I need to send you for the shipping.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Take your pick of the following.
> 
> 
> 32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> ...





blsnelling said:


> Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
> Randy Evans - Mastermind
> Peter J Frank - PJF1313
> Bret Adams - Bret888
> ...



OK PJF1313, take your pick.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Let me know how much I need to send you for the shipping.



PM me your address.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners!!!! 

I guess no response from PJF?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Congrats to all the winners!!!!
> 
> I guess no response from PJF?



No word yet. I sent him a PM.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll start a thread this evening



Sorry, I didn't get around to taking any pics or video today.


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> OK PJF1313, take your pick.



Sorry everyone, 

I've been dancing with my new girlfriend. She really knows how to kick up her heals, and blow me away!

Maybe you've heard of her, her name is Sandy :angry2:


Anyways, *I'll claim LowVolts' 028 super*.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2012)

1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
2.024 – barneyrb
3.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
4.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
5.2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
6.New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J


1.Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
2.Randy Evans - Mastermind
3.Peter J Frank - PJF1313
4.Bret Adams - Bret888
5.michael lee - michael
6.Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg
7.Mark Andrews - zogger
8.kent bumgarner - longwood
9.Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc
*
Bret888, you're next. * Take your pick.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 30, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Sorry everyone,
> 
> I've been dancing with my new girlfriend. She really knows how to kick up her heals, and blow me away!
> 
> ...



And she knows how to step on your feet! :msp_angry:

Drop me a pm with your addy and I will get it shipped out tomorrow!

Congrats!


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Sorry, I didn't get around to taking any pics or video today.



Slacker...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Slacker...



I know.......


----------



## young (Oct 31, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Slacker...



par for the course for mr chicken legs.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 31, 2012)

1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
2.024 – barneyrb
3.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
4.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
5.2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
6.New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J


1.Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
2.Randy Evans - Mastermind
3.Peter J Frank - PJF1313
4.Bret Adams - Bret888
5.michael lee - michael
6.Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg
7.Mark Andrews - zogger
8.kent bumgarner - longwood
9.Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc
*
Bret888, you're next. 

Paging Bret888. Come in please.*


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 31, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Slacker...



Randy's too busy trying out that new safety gear! Nice beard too!


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Paging Bret888. Come in please.



I say give him another 48 hours. If he doesn't respond, I'm sending him a plastic-lined box fulla cowpie.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 31, 2012)

Post #316, why? Really?

:computer2:

Make it go away.........


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 31, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Randy's too busy trying out that new safety gear! Nice beard too!



i have said it before randy,,, that is just so wrong in every way,, please put some clothes on


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sup' Fellas? Man I'm so glad this deal was a success, but it's not over yet. Check it out:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/212900.htm


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> 2.024 – barneyrb
> 3.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
> 4.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
> ...



Bret, where are you? At some point, we're going to have to move on.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

I just sent him an email through his profile. It's been almost two weeks since he posted and only has a few posts.


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 1, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have said it before randy,,, that is just so wrong in every way,, please put some clothes on




Well now there is two of them! Quote without picture! :msp_wink: So disturbing........


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

So, how long to we give Bret before moving on?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, that's a tough one.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 1, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


>





Joe Kidd said:


> Wow, that's a tough one.



Yep, a real man...


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So, how long to we give Bret before moving on?



just let me take his place 
it depends brad on where he lives,, if he lives over where sandy came through then a few more days,, if not then maybe until tomorrow evening but that depends on when he was notified,, i have to bad of a headache right now to go reading back


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yep, a real man...



you jealous ????? :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> it depends brad on where he lives,, if he lives over where sandy came through then a few more days,, if not then maybe until tomorrow evening but that depends on when he was notified,, i have to bad of a headache right now to go reading back



You make a very valid point. He is from PA.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not in a hurry to bump anyone. I just hate having to hold up the rest of the guys. We'll give it a couple more days anyway.


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 1, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yep, a real man...



Stop doing that!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 1, 2012)

I have not been so glad to see a new page to a thread.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Randy's too busy trying out that new safety gear! Nice beard too!



This isn't looking very good. Sorry I just had too.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm with LowVolt on this one. I could do without that crap myself.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2012)

Just messing around trying to cheer a guy up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> This isn't looking very good. Sorry I just had too.



......


Anyway, chainsaws are pretty sweet. Yeah chainsaws!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah. How about that sweet 261.999


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry Guys, I didn't intend to incite a riot.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

No problemo, senoro


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 1, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Randy's too busy trying out that new safety gear! Nice beard too!



since you like this pic so much brad,:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> since you like this pic so much brad,:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



You are a riot, lol.


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 1, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 2, 2012)

I propose that any further posting or reposting of "the chainsaw gimp" should give rise to a "Jasha" tax!

Said tax should be a donation to the current injured logger fund 

Seconded?

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 2, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Randy's too busy trying out that new safety gear! Nice beard too!



This guy seconds it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2012)

You guys fascination with pics like this is disturbing


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You guys fascination with pics like this is disturbing



That it bothers you is why they keep posting it B Rad. :msp_wink:

I find stuff like this more entertaining......






Poor DSS :msp_sad:


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That it bothers you is why they keep posting it B Rad. :msp_wink:
> 
> I find stuff like this more entertaining......
> 
> ...



It goes to show the grass is always greener......


----------



## dwraisor (Nov 2, 2012)

Only because we are discussing cows....

[video=youtube;9XWOOs_tXqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XWOOs_tXqI[/video]


Ok well someone posted a cow pic


dw


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That it bothers you is why they keep posting it B Rad. :msp_wink:



I know


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2012)

why all the cowbell in this thread :cow:


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 2, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> why all the cowbell in this thread? :cow:



It's the only cure.


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 2, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> It's the only cure.



I've got a fever...


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> I've got a fever...



take 2 snackies and call me in the morning


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You guys fascination with pics like this is disturbing



then i must be disturbed,,, hey i'm from ky, i have an excuse :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 2, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> take 2 snackies and call me in the morning



No! 

MORE COWBELL!!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 2, 2012)

WTF? This guy again...........


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> then i must be disturbed,,, hey i'm from ky, i have an excuse :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



You're just figuring that out?!!!:msp_w00t::jester::msp_wink:


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> 2.024 – barneyrb
> 3.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
> 4.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
> ...





blsnelling said:


> 1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> 2.024 – barneyrb
> 3.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
> 4.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
> ...


*



blsnelling said:



Bret, where are you? At some point, we're going to have to move on.

Click to expand...


Well, did he ever show up????????? I've never seen it so hard to give something away......*


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I figured he would pop in by now. I'm next on the list and not in any hurry. I wonder if he was in the sandy affected zone?


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 4, 2012)

i have been telling you guys i would take his place :bang::bang:,, that 024 would look good next to my 250


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't heard a thing. What to do, what to do:help:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Nov 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't heard a thing. What to do, what to do:help:



Would it be poor form to bump him down a notch and let the next person pick? Just wondering...I know if I was in that position the winning wouldnt have been my primary reason for donating.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2012)

I got the 660 here and we made a cut with it and stuck it on a shelf. Brad you did a good job on that saw....started in two pulls.


----------



## zogger (Nov 4, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah I figured he would pop in by now. I'm next on the list and not in any hurry. I wonder if he was in the sandy affected zone?



^^^^this. ton of people out there still no power no internet whatever. It's only a week, I say let it ride some more.


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm assuming PM and emails have been sent to him? 

Profile said PA for location and last active 27-10? But he could have gone elsewhere for family too etc. 

I'd say wait is fairest.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 5, 2012)

i am all for waiting too considering the situation


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait it is. I'm not overly optimistic though. He hadn't posted for two weeks before the hurricane.

Yes, I have both PMd and emailed him.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wait it is. I'm not overly optimistic though. He hadn't posted for two weeks before the hurricane.
> 
> Yes, I have both PMd and emailed him.



if it was me brad,, i would wait until friday then


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 5, 2012)

So, I got box in the mail today. A book,(High Climbers and Timber Fallers) which was won at the Kentucky GTG, donated back, signed by everyone there and mailed to me as a gift.
I gotta say fella's, this means more to me than I can ever express. The signatures personalize this amazing gift in such an amazing way.
Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I just hope I have the chance to do for others what you guys have done for me.
Thank you Gregg and the rest of the crew at Bailey's for donation as well.


----------



## showrguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So, I got box in the mail today. A book,(High Climbers and Timber Fallers) which was won at the Kentucky GTG, donated back, signed by everyone there and mailed to me as a gift.
> I gotta say fella's, this means more to me than I can ever express. The signatures personalize this amazing gift in such an amazing way.
> Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I just hope I have the chance to do for others what you guys have done for me.
> Thank you Gregg and the rest of the crew at Bailey's for donation as well.



so how ya doing jasha ??
it's kinda funny 2 minutes ago the wife walks in, sees i'm on AS, and says, "hows the guy with the arm doing ??"
i told her, he's doing good, that he did'nt loose it, but he's got quite a recovery ahead..

she was happy to hear that !!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 5, 2012)

showrguy said:


> so how ya doing jasha ??
> it's kinda funny 2 minutes ago the wife walks in, sees i'm on AS, and says, "hows the guy with the arm doing ??"
> i told her, he's doing good, that he did'nt loose it, but he's got quite a recovery ahead..
> 
> she was happy to hear that !!



I'm doing really good. My wound is healing nicely and I am eager to get to start doing a little more. Hoping to start running in the next few days, doctor said that would be fine. I continue to admire the generosity I have received here, amazing. Thanks, Jasha.


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'm doing really good. My wound is healing nicely and I am eager to get to start doing a little more. *Hoping to start running in the next few days, doctor said that would be fine.* I continue to admire the generosity I have received here, amazing. Thanks, Jasha.





That's great to hear!



On another note, when you feel up to it, give me a PM, I just got an 028 today that I would like you to take a "look" at!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a(notha) bump to the thread

Thanks, AGAIN, to LowVolt - 

The man in brown showed up today.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2012)

That's AWESOME news Jasha!!! I know you haven't talked about it, and maybe you don't want to, but, how's the pain management?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's AWESOME news Jasha!!! I know you haven't talked about it, and maybe you don't want to, but, how's the pain management?




Mind over matter my friend. I have been blessed with a high pain tolerance, may have to do with all the practice I have had too, haha.
It's good and bad, I have meds here, and they help for sure. Thank you for asking though.


----------



## Fire8 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Mind over matter my friend. I have been blessed with a high pain tolerance, may have to do with all the practice I have had too, haha.
> It's good and bad, I have meds here, and they help for sure. Thank you for asking though.



I was blessed with a high pain tolerance to but when they took the bone out my hip and put it in my wrist no big deal got hunting so bad by the time I decided to take the pain pill it was late to help and to be put in the hospital I woke up a week later so I guess what I'm saying is take the meds 
Like they say on the bottle better off


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 6, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Just a(notha) bump to the thread
> 
> Thanks, AGAIN, to LowVolt -
> 
> The man in brown showed up today.



No problamo! (terminator voice)

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Mind over matter my friend. I have been blessed with a high pain tolerance, may have to do with all the practice I have had too, haha.
> It's good and bad, I have meds here, and they help for sure. Thank you for asking though.



Pain pills are an evil and vile thing in my mind. Get away from them asap.


----------



## dwraisor (Nov 6, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So, I got box in the mail today. A book,(High Climbers and Timber Fallers) which was won at the Kentucky GTG, donated back, signed by everyone there and mailed to me as a gift.
> I gotta say fella's, this means more to me than I can ever express. The signatures personalize this amazing gift in such an amazing way.
> Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I just hope I have the chance to do for others what you guys have done for me.
> Thank you Gregg and the rest of the crew at Bailey's for donation as well.



It was really touching to be there and to sign it after barneyrb won it in the auction. Glad to read you are doing better. Hoping only the best...


dw


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 6, 2012)

I was really touched when I found out that book had been bought to be signed and sent to Jasha. BarneyRB, thanks for letting the rest of us be a part of that.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 6, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So, I got box in the mail today. A book,(High Climbers and Timber Fallers) which was won at the Kentucky GTG, donated back, signed by everyone there and mailed to me as a gift.
> I gotta say fella's, this means more to me than I can ever express. The signatures personalize this amazing gift in such an amazing way.
> Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I just hope I have the chance to do for others what you guys have done for me.
> Thank you Gregg and the rest of the crew at Bailey's for donation as well.





dwraisor said:


> It was really touching to be there and to sign it after barneyrb won it in the auction. Glad to read you are doing better. Hoping only the best...
> 
> 
> dw





blsnelling said:


> I was really touched when I found out that book had been bought to be signed and sent to Jasha. BarneyRB, thanks for letting the rest of us be a part of that.





AAAWWWWWW shucks, you know how to make a sailor blush. No thanks needed it was the right thing to do. I'm just glad I could be a very small part of it, the rest of the guys at the WKY GTG deserve the credit.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Pain pills are an evil and vile thing in my mind. Get away from them asap.



randy i would normally agree with you on that,, i can say that because i few years ago i was addicted to pain pills,, it was not fun thing to go through,,, i still have to take them about once a week when everything else fails,, like a while ago i went to the floor in tears my head hurt so bad,,, hats off to you jasha,, from the pics i looked at i know it was painful but PLEASE stay away from the pain meds if all possible


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 6, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> randy i would normally agree with you on that,, *i can say that because i few years ago i was addicted to pain pills*,, it was not fun thing to go through,,, i still have to take them about once a week when everything else fails,, like a while ago i went to the floor in tears my head hurt so bad,,, hats off to you jasha,, from the pics i looked at i know it was painful but PLEASE stay away from the pain meds if all possible



I've been down that road myself. The Doctors were *way* too helpful when I broke my back. I had been taking them for years when I started building a log home for a surgeon that convinced me I could live better without them. It was rough detoxing but he was right.....I never hurt today the way I did them. The pills make the pain worse.....so you will take even more. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is a little something to make you smile.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 6, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So, I got box in the mail today. A book,(High Climbers and Timber Fallers) which was won at the Kentucky GTG, donated back, signed by everyone there and mailed to me as a gift.
> I gotta say fella's, this means more to me than I can ever express. The signatures personalize this amazing gift in such an amazing way.
> Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I just hope I have the chance to do for others what you guys have done for me.
> Thank you Gregg and the rest of the crew at Bailey's for donation as well.



I'd laminate that page I signed. I'm Internet famous you know. 

Glad u like it Jasha!  



Mastermind said:


> Pain pills are an evil and vile thing in my mind. Get away from them asap.



Agreed. They have there place, but its soooooo easy to get hooked on em.


----------



## Fire8 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've been down that road myself. The Doctors were *way* too helpful when I broke my back. I had been taking them for years when I started building a log home for a surgeon that convinced me I could live better without them. It was rough detoxing but he was right.....I never hurt today the way I did them. The pills make the pain worse.....so you will take even more. It's a vicious cycle.



when I was going this with my wrist after about 6 months I was getting hook on then and they were making me sick so the dr sent my to a pain doctor and he put on something that work just as good with no side affect and and you didn't get hook on them when you get to we're you didn't need them anymore you just quit taking then with no affect


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 6, 2012)

I am not taking very many pills, I've been through all of this before and have weined myself off very easily. I just drink lots of beer and fall asleep, works everytime!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

Bret888 is in the house. Take your pick.

1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
2.024 – barneyrb
3.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
4.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
5.2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
6.New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J


1.Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
2.Randy Evans - Mastermind
3.Peter J Frank - PJF1313
4.Bret Adams - Bret888
5.michael lee - michael
6.Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg
7.Mark Andrews - zogger
8.kent bumgarner - longwood
9.Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc


----------



## Bret888 (Nov 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bret888 is in the house. Take your pick.
> 
> 1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> 2.024 – barneyrb
> ...



I am sorry for holding everyone up, but my pc went south, and I haven't gotten it fixed or replaced yet. I am at work and finally got on here. I will take the 024.
Thanks to all the donors, and especially Brad for all the time and work he put into making this a great success!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent. I'm glad you were able to pick what you wanted and not get passed up. Hope you get your PC issues sorted out. PM me your address.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bret888 is in the house. Take your pick.
> 
> 1.32” Oregon Reduced Weight Bar – Stihl 3003 Mount - Stihl-Pioneer
> 2.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
> ...


----------



## zogger (Nov 7, 2012)

Bret888 said:


> I am sorry for holding everyone up, but my pc went south, and I haven't gotten it fixed or replaced yet. I am at work and finally got on here. I will take the 024.
> Thanks to all the donors, and especially Brad for all the time and work he put into making this a great success!



I was just worried you might have been a storm victim!

We just today this afternoon heard from GFs youngest son in NYC! He was finally able to get a call out to the older brother before losing signal I guess, and he called us. His apartment got smashed, but he's OK. Young guy, this will be an adventure he'll remember when older.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 7, 2012)

Speaking of storm victims, whoever ends up with the new 24" Stihl bar and chains- I'll have to ship those when I get back from Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 7, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Speaking of storm victims, whoever ends up with the new 24" Stihl bar and chains- I'll have to ship those when I get back from Hurricane Sandy.



Stay warm buddy, safe travels.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 7, 2012)

32" bar is my choice.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 32" bar is my choice.



Congrats! PM Stihl-Pioneer with your email addy.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

1.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
2.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
3.2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.
4.New 25" Stihl ES bar w/2 new chains - Jacob J


1.Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
2.Randy Evans - Mastermind
3.Peter J Frank - PJF1313
4.Bret Adams - Bret888
5.michael lee - michael
*6.Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg*
7.Mark Andrews - zogger
8.kent bumgarner - longwood
9.Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc

*Rburg, you're next!*


----------



## rburg (Nov 7, 2012)

I will take the 25" bar and chains.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

1.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
2.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt
3.2 24” Bars – Anthony_Va.


1.Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
2.Randy Evans - Mastermind
3.Peter J Frank - PJF1313
4.Bret Adams - Bret888
5.michael lee - michael
6.Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg
* 7.Mark Andrews - zogger*
8.kent bumgarner - longwood
9.Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc

*zogger, you're next!*


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

Zogger, I see you down there


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey JJ, what all do they have you doing over there?


----------



## rburg (Nov 7, 2012)

I wanted the 25" bar w/2 chains.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey JJ, what all do they have you doing over there?



Cleaning bathrooms.


----------



## zogger (Nov 7, 2012)

rburg wants that stihl bar, so I guess the two 24" bars from Anthony are left? I actually could use 24's, I don't have any, but would like to know what mount they are first to see if they might fit what I have. I have need for old poulan or echo, d176, or large mount husky d009. Sorry for delay in game.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

rburg said:


> I wanted the 25" bar w/2 chains.



Gotcha. PM Jacob J.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

zogger said:


> rburg wants that stihl bar, so I guess the two 24" bars from Anthony are left? I actually could use 24's, I don't have any, but would like to know what mount they are first to see if they might fit what I have. I have need for old poulan or echo, d176, or large mount husky d009. Sorry for delay in game.



Those are the ones I have boxed up and ready to go PM me your address.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

1.Homelite C-71 – o8f150
2.Granberg File-N-Joint - LowVolt


1.Wilson L. Shepherd - NCFarmboy
2.Randy Evans - Mastermind
3.Peter J Frank - PJF1313
4.Bret Adams - Bret888
5.michael lee - michael
6.Randall Bloomingburg - Rburg
7.Mark Andrews - zogger
* 8.kent bumgarner - longwood*
9.Phillip L McCumbee - phillipmc

*longwood, you're next!*


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 7, 2012)

Now we are getting somewhere.

:msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Now we are getting somewhere.
> 
> :msp_smile:



2 mo 2 go, dontcha no!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

I sent both a PM and email to longwood. I don't think he's posted since this thread a few weeks ago.


----------



## Longwood (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll take the Homelite C-71.
Thanks :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Longwood (Nov 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I sent both a PM and email to longwood. I don't think he's posted since this thread a few weeks ago.



I read more than I post. Ears open , mouth shut kinda thing.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey JJ, what all do they have you doing over there?



Oh, I'm a field operations supervisor on the clean-up. We're starting in on some state park land and residential areas on Staten Island tomorrow.


rburg said:


> I wanted the 25" bar w/2 chains.



I can make that happen, as soon as I get back. 



parrisw said:


> Cleaning bathrooms.



lol...almost. We'll be cutting some trees offa some bathrooms...


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 7, 2012)

looks like phillipmc gets stuck with the file-n-joint.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

Longwood said:


> I'll take the Homelite C-71.
> Thanks :biggrinbounce2:



And 08f150 will take care of that one.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> looks like phillipmc gets stuck with the file-n-joint.



And with that...this charity drive is complete! Thanks again to *EVERY*ONE that has any part at all. That includes *every *donation of *every *size, *every *prize, *every *prayer, and *every *kind word!


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Nov 7, 2012)

Heck of a job Brad!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Glad I could help.



Pretty amazing Brad, thanks again.


----------



## rburg (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the work Brad!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2012)

Longwood said:


> I read more than I post. Ears open , mouth shut kinda thing.



My mother always said God gave us two ears and one mouth for a reason. 

Great thing you've done in setting this all up and carrying it through to the end Brad.


----------



## zogger (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it is a real good thing we are able to help each other on this site. This is the way charity should work.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's the 024 that barneyrb donated. Before shipping it, I went over it to make sure everything was squared away. It's a very nice little saw!

I pulled the P&C and decarboned the crown and combustion chamber. I then removed and inspected the fuel line, impule hose, and intake boot. They were all in great shape. The carb took a trip through the ultrasonic cleaner. I dressed the rails on the bar and sharpened the chain. I also threw in a "new" chain that has only been sharpened once. The saw runs great. The only thing it will need before I ship it off is a new air filter.


----------



## zogger (Nov 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the 024 that barneyrb donated. Before shipping it, I went over it to make sure everything was squared away. It's a very nice little saw!
> 
> I pulled the P&C and decarboned the crown and combustion chamber. I then removed and inspected the fuel line, impule hose, and intake boot. They were all in great shape. The carb took a trip through the ultrasonic cleaner. I dressed the rails on the bar and sharpened the chain. I also threw in a "new" chain that has only been sharpened once. The saw runs great. The only thing it will need before I ship it off is a new air filter.



Very nice prize and you and barney went the extra mile on that one!

hey, you didn't say anything and I forgot to ask until now, but when I get my bars I am going to see what the freight note was and slip you that back in the mail. All the folks who donated prizes and you for organizing it, covering the shipping is small potatoes.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 11, 2012)

Longwood said:


> I'll take the Homelite C-71.
> Thanks :biggrinbounce2:



sorry for taking so long on my part,, i have been on vacation for the first time in 5 years
pm me your addy long so i can get it out this week to you


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I pulled the P&C and decarboned the crown and combustion chamber.



What do you use to do that?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 11, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> What do you use to do that?



Wire brush.


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wire brush.



Like on the end of a drill? Or by hand? Either way I am always afraid of scratching the inside of the cylinder.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, on the end of a drill for the combustion chamber. I use a wire brush on a bench grinder for piston crowns. Just make sure the brush always sweeps away from the edge of the piston, so that the sides are never touched. When using the drill brush, just make sure that the steel bristle holder doesn't touch the cylinder wall. I've done a ton of saws this way and it works great.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 11, 2012)

zogger said:


> rburg wants that stihl bar, so I guess the two 24" bars from Anthony are left? I actually could use 24's, I don't have any, but would like to know what mount they are first to see if they might fit what I have. I have need for old poulan or echo, d176, or large mount husky d009. Sorry for delay in game.



Hey bud. I wanted to tell you more about those two bars. They are actually a 25" Stihl ES bar in 3/8th-.050, and a 28" GB Ti in 3/8th-.050 Stihl mount. Theres pics of them in this thread somewhere.

They'll both fit LM Husky with the adapter from Baileys. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## zogger (Nov 11, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hey bud. I wanted to tell you more about those two bars. They are actually a 25" Stihl ES bar in 3/8th-.050, and a 28" GB Ti in 3/8th-.050 Stihl mount. Theres pics of them in this thread somewhere.
> 
> They'll both fit LM Husky with the adapter from Baileys.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the info! And thanks for donating!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 12, 2012)

zogger said:


> Thanks for the info! And thanks for donating!



Not a problem bud!


----------

